# The Trinity Foot Public House - Cambridgeshire - April 2013



## steve2109 (Apr 28, 2013)

This again is another pub that has fallen foul of the recession and closed around 2008, It is named after the local fox hunt. Its last use was as a upmarket Thai-restaurant-cum-pub which failed fairly quickly. 

I have had this on the radar for a while and decided to give it a try yesterday. The pub has stood empty and apart from all the copper etc being stolen around 2010 it is relatively untouched and Chav free !!. The upstairs was just empty rooms with floors missing so I concentrated on the pub itself. For some strange reason there is still power to the place as the lights were on above the bar and I thought someone might have been squatting there !! 

The Pub originally advertised itself on the business directory as:

*"Trinity Foot is a family friendly pub restaurant. Our specialty is Fresh fish and we usually have around 20 different types of fish on our Main and Special menu. The pub is set in around five acres of land with a delightful garden area where we set out our Marquee that caters for weddings of up to 100 people as well as other business functions. The Trinity Foot Public House is ideally located on the A14 between Cambridge and Huntingdon with easy access from either side of the dual carriageway."*

On with the pics...


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 28, 2013)

Great shots dude!







Is that a light I see on?! Looks like a state to still have power!


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 28, 2013)

Urbex-SW said:


> Great shots dude!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep, I said in my report at the top that the power was on, do you not read them !!!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 28, 2013)

I did read it but missed that last sentence some how! Oopps lol!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 28, 2013)

Great report - nice to finally see inside after all these weeks of driving past it.

Anything good upstairs?


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 28, 2013)

Did you leave the lights on when you left?


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 28, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Did you leave the lights on when you left?



Light was on when i got there, went upstairs but nothing interesting, floors are ripped up


----------



## alex76 (Apr 28, 2013)

Same as see this place many times as it is just up the road for me always been sealed when i had a look... mad how the power is still on and no alarm set o well give the pikys a shock when they start nibbling at the copper wire


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 28, 2013)

That looks like Dyson pot at the back door!!!cracking photos Steve.


----------



## HypoBoy (Apr 29, 2013)

So odd seeing this in this state. My ex-GF used to work there and had some good times there before it closed.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Apr 29, 2013)

Well done mate.


----------



## skankypants (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice suprise to see a pub that isnt a total wreck....nice report pal..


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 29, 2013)

wow really like this, looks a real fun mooch, great pikkies, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Bones out (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice work Steve, I remember the outside being painted about four years ago or so after the iron grills were fitted.. Probably to make it more attractive for lease or sale?


----------

